# Ipod nano et nike+



## tofe89 (8 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
je voudrais juste savoir si avec les nouveaux ipod nano 2011 (ou la mise à jour), on peut utiliser nike+ sans aucun capteur dans la chaussure, juste avec l'ipod accroché sur soi  ?
si quelqu'un a fait la mise à jour merci de me tenir au courant.

tofe89


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2011)

Le capteur est toujours indispensable dans la chaussure, c'est la base du système. C'est dans l'appareil que le récepteur est maintenant inclus.


----------



## tofe89 (8 Octobre 2011)

Ok parceque sur macworld il indique qu'il n'y a pas besoins de capteur dans la chaussure donc si quelqu'un à essayé les nouveaux !
Merci


----------



## Gwen (8 Octobre 2011)

HEINNNNNN.

Bon, alors j'ai loupé quelque chose. Si c'est le cas, c'est une révolution en effet.

À suivre donc, là je ne sais plus et je ne compte pas acheter le nouveau iPod nano, je viens de m'en payer un il y a deux mois


----------



## tofe89 (8 Octobre 2011)

regardes sur ce lien : 
http://www.macworld.fr/2011/10/07/ipod/l-ipod-nano-2011-identique-modele-2010/519967/
ils mettent bien que il n'y a plus besoin du capteur dans la chaussure alors je suis un peu perdu, donc j'aimerais avoir des avis d'utilisateurs si il y en a ?


----------



## Cédric74 (12 Octobre 2011)

Testé hier sans le truc dans la chaussure (je n'ai ni le truc ni les nike). Ça marche très bien, rien à voir avec l'ancienne version du "fitness". C'est plus complet. Je pense que c'est ce qui faisait avec le capteur : temps de course, vitesse, calories, choix des musiques, voix qui t'indique où tu en es, enregistrement des séances. C'est bien la révolution pour moi.


----------



## tofe89 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
donc tu as testé avec l'ipod nano 2010 et la mise à jour ou avec le nouveau ipod nano 2011 ?
Les résultats sont-ils fiables et peux-tu avoir t'as vitesse en km/h ?
Merci


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

J'ai testé avec un ipod acheté en avril 2011 (donc un 2010 je pense), mis à jour la semaine dernière et donc avec la nouvelle fonction Nike+ qui enrichit le fitness. Pour le rythme, c'est les minutes par km : c'est à dire 5mn / km par exemple. Il n'y a pas de km/hr mais c'est calculable puisque tu as la durée totale de ta séance et la distance parcourue. Pendant le trajet, il suffit d'appuyer sur le bouton veille pour qu'une voix te donne ton temps, la distance, ta vitesse actuelle.
Je ne suis pas un professionnel de la course, mais les résultats m'ont paru fiables sur un trajet que je fais de temps à temps.  
De mon côté, j'ai laissé tomber mon vieux podomètre et je cours avec l'ipod. Prochain test ce soir.


----------



## tofe89 (14 Octobre 2011)

Ok merci beaucoup pour ces précisions !!!
En tout cas c'est une très bonne nouvelle si il n'y a plus besoins de capteur dans la chaussure et que tout est intégré à l'ipod, je pense que je vais en acheter un sous peu....


----------



## Cédric74 (14 Octobre 2011)

tofe89 a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup pour ces précisions !!!


De rien.


----------



## Gwen (16 Octobre 2011)

En effet, plus besoin de capteur. Mais l'interface me semble différente de ce que j'avais avant. Je m'y perds un peu avec ce truc Nike


----------

